# مطابع الشروق لطباعة بروشور باقل الاسعار بجوده عاليه



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ننفذ جميع مطبعاتك بأقل الأسعار وبجودة عالية جداً 
فواتير+ سندقبض + سند صرف + برشورات +كروت شخصية *
*فولدرات + مجلات + كتب
10.000 بروشور اعلاني a4 وجه ورق كوشية لامع بـ 1000 ريال فقط *
*5000 بروشور a4 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بـــ 750 ريال فقط 
10.000 بروشور اعلاني a5 وجه ورق كوشية لامع بـ 750 ريال فقط 
5000 بروشور a5 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بـــ 550 ريال فقط 
=====================
50 بوك a4 اصل + اصل وصورة + خطابات ( بوك مراسلات) بــــ 300 ريال فقط 
50 بوك a5 اصل + اصل وصورة بــــ 180 ريال فقط لا غير 
للتواص معنا / 0505557233 *
*=====================*
*تم نشر هذا الاعلان بوساطة شبكة أبوعامر للنشر الإلكتروني*
*لنشر أعلانك في 40 موقع تجاري ب 60 ريال*
*أتصل بنا ( أبو عامر / 0546719973 ) *
*[email protected]*
​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مطابع الشروق لطباعة بروشور باقل الاسعار بجوده عاليه*

موووفقين يااارب


----------

